# First night with my new puppy



## Ali Cruse (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I got my first Cockapoo yesterday & already she's part of the family. I've named her Mia and she's almost 10 weeks old. She slept well on her first night & I got up to her at 3am (when she started to cry)& put her outside to do her business, which she did. Then I put her back into her bed, were she cried for about 20 minutes then fell asleep. I was up at 5am with her to start our day together. 
I'm sure I'll be looking to all you experienced Cockapoo owners for help & advice over the coming weeks or months. I've just got to get my 8year old Black Labrador to accept her now. At present she is keeping her distance & avoiding coming anywhere near Mia, but I guess it's only been 24 hours since this puppy arrived in her territory, so it's early days


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome! Good luck - there are lots of lovely people on here very experienced in doggy introductions


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Have you taken any pictures yet? We would like to see them.


----------



## Ali Cruse (Jun 28, 2014)

I have taken lots of pictures but unsure how to post them on here...
Help!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:welcome:

It sounds as if Mia is happily settling into your new home.
Your lab will eventually resign herself (or is it himself) to Mia and then might even start liking the puppy. If I was you I'd keep a pocket full of puppy kibble and whenever both dogs are near give them each a piece - your lab will soon model sitting nicely and will also make the association puppy=food=good 

photos - depends where you are storing them. If you have them on your pc then click the go advance button under the message box. Then click the paperclip attachment icon it will open a Manage attachments box and you can then browsse your files and attach what you want. You can attach up to 5 to each message.
If you are using a photo bucket account someone else will be able to explain - that is a step too far for my tiny brain!


----------



## Ali Cruse (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for that helpful tip Marzi. They are slowly getting used to each other & Meg ( my lab) is so greedy that I'm sure that tip you gave me will work a treat ;-).


----------

